# Guides aren't using this much at all. Reports are very sparse.



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm surprised the Guides aren't using this much at all. Reports are very sparse. Seems like this would be an easy way to get some visibility, and help other sportfishermen.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I've canceled 25+ trips in the last two months due to wind. My customers have put up some reports tho.


----------



## Jkmoore03 (Jun 19, 2015)

Guides don’t post on forums anymore. Everyone using FB and IG. Reaches way more people.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Galveston Saltwater on Facebook gets 10 times the traffic this place does


----------



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

Oh, maybe that's it. I cancelled my Fakebook since the stolen election. Geeze, too bad about the winds, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

I like it here. Never had a Facebook. Don't plan to start. 
You get out what you put in. Participate and post reports as you see fit.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

some of us still post, but I will say it was much better traffic per post when we posted all together. when they split the forum to individual and guided post the traffic died. use to we would get 800-1000 views per post. now that it is split we are lucky to get 2-300. for having to pay $100 per month to be allowed to advertise, it's hard to justify the time it takes sometimes. we used to get 10-20 calls a month from posting here when it was all together. since they spit us up, we get 1-5 calls a month. When the general public quits clicking on the guided section, it gets kind of pointless. there are many other avenues for advertising where $1200 a year could get more traffic. when and if my post ever drop below 100 views I will be rethinking our marketing expenses. that's just my thoughts.


----------



## The Lynn Marie (Jun 15, 2021)

I didn't know they charged you charters.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

The Lynn Marie said:


> I didn't know they charged you charters.


yup, the only online forum that does.


----------

